# Baroness Pontalba du NOLAs Caniche Rouge



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS :congrats: NOLA and Baroness ! She is a beauty !

It's great to see the reds making their mark in the ring.

You have much to be proud of ...more photos please.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats she sure is a beauty


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow !! Congrats 

Nice to see some quality is actually out there!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a lovely girl! Way to go!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was there and loved seeing both your girls!!! You did such a good job with them. I've posted a couple of videos and stills of them on a separate post. Congratulations!! Look forward to seeing all of you soon at another show!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Tu es tres belle B! We'll be looking for you this fall! If you need a place to stay let me know.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats again ! Hopefully we can meet up at some show to get some points for our reds


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

What a beauty ! Congrats to you and your great handling skills !


----------

